

Search for music by drawing a picture of it - brianwhitman
http://musicmachinery.com/2011/09/25/search-for-music-by-drawing-a-picture-of-it/

======
brianwhitman
direct link to webapp: <http://searchformusicbydrawingapictureofit.com/>

